# $45,700 for 100 acres of Blueberries & Woodlands - Atlantic, CA



## d'vash (Apr 25, 2013)

Located 45 minutes to the capital; 15 minutes to the ferry. 










*http://www.remax-charlottetownpei.com/property/?MLS=12064206*


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Had me going for a minute- opened the post to see where Altlantic California was that you could get that much land for $45,000...............


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

That's probably still a good deal in Caladonia. It has to be farmable land if blueberries grow there. Not desert, not solid rock........

I thought it meant California, too.


----------

